# ediyodum / ediyordum - pronunciation of -yor



## Jamiew_

Hi there!

A subscriber on my YT channel posted this as a comment, but I'm struggling to understand what it means as a whole, and was wondering if anyone could give me some insight? Is there a typo or is _ediyodum_ correct?


> *Bende bunu merak ediyodum oç*



Many thanks,
Jamie


----------



## TekYelken

Hi,

It's a colloquial word for "ediyordum" meaning "I was (do)...ing". The whole statement means "I was wondering that".
Here are a few other examples of such words:

gidiyodum --> gidiyordum (I was going)
görüyodum --> görüyordum (I was seeing)
bakıyodum --> bakıyordum (I was looking) 
etc.


----------



## Jamiew_

TekYelken said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's a colloquial word for "ediyordum" meaning "I was (do)...ing". The whole statement means "I was wondering that".
> Here are a few other examples of such colloquial words:



Ahhh, thank you very much!


----------



## Rallino

I wouldn't call it "colloquial". That's just how it's pronounced in standard speech: the *r* is silent. Even on television.
It's just the pronuciation being reflected in spelling. Sort of like how you write _should of_ instead of 'should have' in English.


----------



## Jamiew_

Rallino said:


> Sort of like how you write _should of_ instead of 'should have' in English.



That's interesting. Is it as deep routed as _should of_ is? In the sense that a lot of English speakers don't realise that the correct expression is _should have_, as they've only seen or heard people say _should of_​?

Or is it something that the speaker would be aware of, but chooses to drop the r out of personal preference, or other reasons?


----------



## TekYelken

Rallino said:


> That's just how it's pronounced in standard speech: the *r* is silent. Even on television.
> It's just the pronuciation being reflected in spelling. Sort of like how you write _should of_ instead of 'should have' in English.



Well, if that's not the definition of "colloquial", I don't know what is.  It surely is never used in formal writting.


----------



## spiraxo

What's cookin'?


----------



## TekYelken

Jamiew_ said:


> That's interesting. Is it as deep routed as _should of_ is? In the sense that a lot of English speakers don't realise that the correct expression is _should have_, as they've only seen or heard people say _should of_​?
> 
> Or is it something that the speaker would be aware of, but chooses to drop the r out of personal preference, or other reasons?




They usually drop the *r* out laziness, just like Americans


----------

